# If abfrage zu getBackground



## Counterpart (6. Jun 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Die If-Abfage gibt immer ein FALSE zurück. Ich verstehe nicht wieso...


```
if (Color.red.equals(convertButton.getBackground())){
     convertButton.setBackground(Color.white);}
else convertButton.setBackground(Color.red);
```

Schonmal Danke im voraus ;-)


----------



## raGe666 (6. Jun 2012)

ich weiß nicht, wie du die if-Abfrage eingebunden hast, aber bei mir funktionierts:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

class Bla {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        MainFrame frame = new MainFrame("Test");
        frame.setVisible(true);
    }
}

class MainFrame extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
    JButton button;

    public MainFrame(String title) {
        super(title);

        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(300, 300);
        button = new JButton("Set Color");
        button.addActionListener(this);
        add(button, BorderLayout.CENTER);
    }

    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        if (Color.red.equals(button.getBackground())) {
            button.setBackground(Color.white);
        } else {
            button.setBackground(Color.red);
        }
        repaint();
    }
}
```


----------



## Counterpart (6. Jun 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich Idiot habe mich nur auf die Syntax konzentriert, jedoch war es ein logischer Fehler...


```
private void convertButtonMousePressed(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
        convertButton.setBackground(Color.blue);
    }
```

Diese Stelle hat dazwischengefunkt.
Sorry


----------

